# Milage rates reduced



## mik_da_man (13 Mar 2009)

Hi,

I just got a mail in work about the milage (or km) rates being reduced


*Official Metrics in calendar year*
*Volume*
*Engine Capacity*

*1,501cc and over*

_Kilometres_
_Up to 6437_

_59.07 cents_
_Kilometres_
_6438 and over_

_28.46 cents_


I think this is quite a drop for anyone with a car 1.6 and above.
Anyone care to ched some light on why it has gone down so much?

Before this a car 1.5 and above could claim nearly 80 Cent per Km for the first 6437 Km, that's a 25% drop!


----------



## Henrieta (13 Mar 2009)

All mileage and subsistence rates reduced by 25%. See link to circular issued by Dept of finance.

http://www.finance.gov.ie/documents/circulars/circular2009/circ072009.pdf

Can only imagine it is a reaction to the current state of play.


----------



## becky (13 Mar 2009)

I did hear that these rates were to drop by 25%. We have not got the circular yet.

I don't do that much mileage (none this year) but last year I got €1000 for the year which I used to pay off credit card. The mileage rates are very good so I don't think a 25% is bad at all. I have a 1.9 and would be happy enough with 50 cent a mile 40 even. 

Same with the subs. I can't remeber ever spending €16.95 on my lunch.


----------



## joolsveer (22 Mar 2009)

*Re: Mileage rates reduced*

I see on the AA Ireland site that the cost per km varies between 61.33 cents and 139.52 cents so the DoF figures of 39.12 to 59.07 cents do not appear to cover the cost.
[broken link removed]


----------



## bleary (22 Mar 2009)

Operating costs are between 17 and 40 cents so still looks like a profit to me.
  Surely you still insure your car etc.
Also included in your figure are AA membership ,interest on capital , parking costs etc for a whole year. 
Since you can claim back your parking and also any extra insurance premiums for using your car for professional purposes you can't include those costs.


----------

